# Springwood 101 - Hilton Head-Aug. 11-18 - two bedroom



## NTHC (Aug 1, 2017)

$700


Thanks
Cindy
540-560-2987


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 1, 2017)

NTHC said:


> $700
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...



Is that Wyndham vacations rentals at Springwood?  https://www.wyndhamvacationrentals.com/south-carolina/hilton-head-island/springwood-villas-complex
If not what is Springwood 101?


----------



## NTHC (Aug 1, 2017)

Some of the units in this complex are managed by Wyndham. This is a privately owned condo that is managed by one of my vendors.

Are you interested?


----------

